# work in Corfu



## rick (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi I,m planning on being in Corfu for the summer and beyond and am looking for work 
I,m a NZ registered electrician ....have been an engineer on super yachts for 3 years and have done a lot of biulding work in NZ would like to now if anyone can recommend to me how i could go about getting work in Corfu.
Thanx in advance Rick


----------

